# Positive Update



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

I just wanted to give everyone a positive update. I was able to get with Claudia (which is whom I originally dealt with) and I am pleased to say that she is willing to help me out in this situation. Like I said in the other thread Claudia has always been good to me in every way and I am glad that things are being worked out. I can say she is standing by her breeding and her dogs and that is great to know. 

Thanks for all the support. It's always scary out there in the dog world, and I think Claudia is just reaffirming herself as a great breeder even when things aren't right by being willing to make them right.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you were able to speak with Claudia and that everything is working out :aktion033:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

This is great to hear. I knew everything would work out!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

that is great news.i am glad is every thing ok now.

hugs to you and candie. :heart:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

> I just wanted to give everyone a positive update. I was able to get with Claudia (which is whom I originally dealt with) and I am pleased to say that she is willing to help me out in this situation. Like I said in the other thread Claudia has always been good to me in every way and I am glad that things are being worked out. I can say she is standing by her breeding and her dogs and that is great to know.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. It's always scary out there in the dog world, and I think Claudia is just reaffirming herself as a great breeder even when things aren't right by being willing to make them right.[/B]


So glad to hear it - that's really great news!


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Matt, 
I am glad you guys got it worked out. I am sorry if I came off poorly today. My DH said my horoscope said I would have bad people skills today, so I guess I should have checked that before posting :smilie_daumenpos: 

Shannon 



> I just wanted to give everyone a positive update. I was able to get with Claudia (which is whom I originally dealt with) and I am pleased to say that she is willing to help me out in this situation. Like I said in the other thread Claudia has always been good to me in every way and I am glad that things are being worked out. I can say she is standing by her breeding and her dogs and that is great to know.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. It's always scary out there in the dog world, and I think Claudia is just reaffirming herself as a great breeder even when things aren't right by being willing to make them right.[/B]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:walklikeanegyptian: Matt I am so glad to hear that you and Claudia have worked it out. I also want to apologise if I seemed a bit harsh. It is nice to know that you have a Divinity Maltese baby that you can and will be proud of. She will warm up to you in ways that you can only begin to imagine. Congratulations. :walklikeanegyptian: 

:Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I love a good ending! So glad this was resolved for the folks involved. :hugging:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Candie is my special little baby. She just knows how to make me feel so good. She does this cute thing where her hands where she is trying to paw at me and her raspy little bark starts. She just won my heart from the moment I saw her big eyes in that Carrier at the airport. 

I think this whole issue has a very important lesson that everyone needs to understand. Both Breeders and Sellers shouldn't be scared of each other. Too many times clients bully the Breeder and visa versa. When things go wrong it takes a reputable and good person like Claudia to show that we shouldn't be afraid. I posted out of fear because honestly what else do we have but an awesome place like SM to post our worries. I am sure that Shannon was just trying to protect Claudia because as the same with me I am sure she has been bullied in the past as well. 

In the end I know now that my baby wasn't harmed by Claudia and was loved by her, and that though there was information left out on her that I now know my baby is safe and loved both her and there. Claudia is doing what she belives is the right thing for her business and for her baby Candie. In such a terrible situation such a great message was brought forth, that yes there is still honest and loving breeders in this world, and knowing what I know now... I would have no problem sending anyone from my Yorkie Community to Claudia.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Im so glad , you and Candie deserve nothing but the best
Good Luck Always :thumbsup:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

HAPPY DAY! :walklikeanegyptian: 

I'm so glad to hear that you've reached a resolution with her and can now move on! :Happy_Dance: 

Best of luck to you and Candie. She's won life's lotto to have such a loving home with you for the rest of her days.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My personal opinion is that issues between two parties should be discussed in private rather than in a public arena.

I'm so glad that things worked out!!! Thank you so much for letting us know! :thmbup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you have everything worked out now. 
Candie is in a good loving home so everyone wins.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Now that's good news.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am very glad that you were able to work things out with your breeder. 

I hope that others will view this as an important reminder, before you post something potentially harmful about another person make sure that you have done everything you can to work the issues out and that you are not "jumping" the gun. 

From the moment I read your initial post I thought that perhaps you had not investigated the issues surrounding adopting a retired breeder. The problem you described are not uncommon in rehoming an older dog, with time and patience they are most often overcome. I don't know your breeder but I felt very badly that she was put in such a bad light. I agree with KC, this forum (any forum) is not the place to resolve issues like this, it is not fair to anyone involved.

I am not saying this to make you feel bad, but there are times that all of us "jump on the bandwagon" of being critical of a situation with really knowing the entire story. I think it is great that Claudia stepped up and helped you sort through the issues.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think I was critical at all and most were trying to understand how this could happen.
I think he had every right to post his experience, sorry thats how I see it.
Just like the breeder or her DIL had every right to tell her side.
I understand being rude , thats different, but I feel Matt had every justification 
JMO, please dont bash me :hiding:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> My personal opinion is that issues between two parties should be discussed in private rather than in a public arena.
> 
> I'm so glad that things worked out!!! Thank you so much for letting us know! :thmbup:[/B]


I agree 100%. A public forum is not the place to discuss private business matters.

With that said, I am thrilled you were able to work everything out and Candie has a wonderful furvever home.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im not talking about private business matters, Im talking about his experience with a breeder
Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Im not talking about private business matters, Im talking about his experience with a breeder
> Thanks :biggrin:[/B]


Andrea, IMHO, his experience with the breeder _was_ a private business matter. There was buying, selling, negotiating, and even the threat of a law suit. That seems like a business matter to me.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I don't think I was critical at all and most were trying to understand how this could happen.
> I think he had every right to post his experience, sorry thats how I see it.
> Just like the breeder or her DIL had every right to tell her side.
> I understand being rude , thats different, but I feel Matt had every justification
> JMO, please dont bash me :hiding: [/B]


I don't think I said you were being critical Andrea. I was simply trying to say that before jumping on a forum to air your problems with a breeder you should tak a step back and make sure that everything you could possibly do to resolve a situation has been done. 

I don't believe the post was justified (and now please don't bash me, it is just my opinion) since every attempt was not made to resolve the problems with the breeder. Anyone who adopts a retiree should do alot of homework before doing so. If that had happened perhaps the issues that came up would not have been a surprise. Buying a dog is a private business matter.

What if there had been no one who was connected with the breeder and knew them to be reputable, or if the breeder herself had not had the opportunity to respond. This forum could have caused her great damage to her reputation without her being able to help clear things up.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I repeat again any matter that is between two people should be done privately. If it is breeder related then the person should be advised via pm of their opinion of that breeder not make a soap opera out of it on a public forum.....not saying that the OP wasn't right in his fustration but it should have been done in private first if no response is given then he could post that he has tried to right the situation and it didn't work out. JMO


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the word critical, but I didn't mean to make you think you meant me, I just happened to take your word is all :biggrin: All I am saying is: If it wasn't for people taking the time to post and talk about their experience, nobody would know nothing,
I guess it's one of those times to agree we disagree :smstarz: Did I say that right>
You know what I mean, thanks.. and PS ..I would never bash you =)


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Just an FYI I did contact before I posted and I did my homework before I got candie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Two years ago one of our members bought a 6 mo old Malt from a very well known breeder.
She did her research, told the people exactly what she needed and wanted. Paid a lot of money for her boy.
Got the puppy, took 2 weeks vacation to bond. Puppy was way out of control and in no way what she was lead to believe she was getting.
Agreed with the breeder to keep trying but puppy was very different from the puppy she went to their home to buy.
She could not keep it any longer and out of desperation contacted me, as the breeder was at this point out of control also.
I contacted several others that worked with this breeder and after a horrible 2 months of fighting they took the dog back and only gave her a quarter or her money back.
I even tried to talk to this breeder and they would not answer my calls.
There are a ton of details and unbelievable things that happened. Shocked all of us involved. To this day I am sure the SM member will never get another Maltese. Sad.

My whole point....it was done behind the scene. It was between the SM member and the breeder. Never once did I bring this to the board and bash that breeder. Man could I have done so as I was angry!!!

JMO......sometimes these things can be worked out between the breeder and client but never on SM and all of its members.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree that this was a private matter that should have been handled privately. Especially, since I know that Claudia is a great lady that would be willing to work with anyone that had purchased one of her Maltese and also since Shannon was stating she was willing to help and get the situation resolved. 

I'm just glad that everything was resolved. I hope Candie continues to settled in her new home.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am glad that you have gotten a resolution to your problem.

I posted on your other thread, and mis-typed. I did mean miscommunication, not misunderstanding. I have alot of things going on health wise, and sometimes I can't keep things straight. But, honestly, I think that some of the things stated here should have been kept private. I do think that it is fine to give opinions without going into great detail publically. I would like to clarify that I knew/know nothing about the breeder from which you adopted Candie. I just thought that shannonb's beginning postings were respectful and that spoke alot about the breeders' program.

I am excited that you obviously care so much about your newest addition. I think that Candie will have a long, fulfilling life with you. Please continue to post progress, and of course lots of pictures as well!!!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I gotta say, I think that people should post about their experiences with shops and breeders, etc. 
There is a line that posters shouldn't cross...threatening legal action, making wild accusations, jumping to conclusions BEFORE contacting the other party for a resolution...these are all things that shouldn't happen in public. 

There isn't anything wrong with reviewing a transaction or asking for advice. People just need to use *common sense* ... on a side note, why do they call it "common" sense when it seems to be an altogether UNcommon trait??!! :biggrin: 

Anyhow, I'm just glad the matter is closed with a good outcome.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

"I gotta say, I think that people should post about their experiences with shops and breeders, etc."

I agree. I want to make future decisions based on all information possibly available. If people have a bad experience, I think that should be weighed in with the good as well. How are we to make the best decisions possible if we only have part of the information? Sometimes truth isn't as pretty as we'd like it to be, but it could alleviate alot of upset later.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> "I gotta say, I think that people should post about their experiences with shops and breeders, etc."
> 
> I agree. I want to make future decisions based on all information possibly available. If people have a bad experience, I think that should be weighed in with the good as well. How are we to make the best decisions possible if we only have part of the information? Sometimes truth isn't as pretty as we'd like it to be, but it could alleviate alot of upset later.[/B]


But only if that experience was valid, in this case the breeder was willing to help resolve the situation and the posting of problems was a bit premature. Had I only read the original post I would have thought this to be an irresponsible breeder. Yes truth is important which is why no poster should jump into a post that is critical until the issue has been resolved privately. 

In this paticular case had the breeder not been willing to communicate and the poster made every attempt to resolve the problems with no luck then perhaps it would have been appropriate. But it sounds to me like this breeder wants what is bvest for the pup and it just needed to be sorted through.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> "I gotta say, I think that people should post about their experiences with shops and breeders, etc."
> 
> I agree. I want to make future decisions based on all information possibly available. If people have a bad experience, I think that should be weighed in with the good as well. How are we to make the best decisions possible if we only have part of the information? Sometimes truth isn't as pretty as we'd like it to be, but it could alleviate alot of upset later.[/B]


OK I _really_ hate to keep this thread alive :hiding: ..... but this is my personal opinion .... 

You say how can you best make a decision if you have only part of the information? By having one party post their side of a story you _do_ only have part of the information. We weren't there when the buyer and seller had their conversations. We can't sit here as judge and jury when we have not heard all of the "evidence" from both sides.

The "truth" that you are looking for is not necessarily what an OP says. (And I'm not referring to Matt, here... just in general). You cannot know what the truth is just because a poster comes on here and says it. (Again, not speaking of Matt.)

I think there are situations where a poster may need advice on how to handle a dispute and that is fine if the breeder isn't identified. In this case the breeder wasn't identified by the OP in the thread but older threads had mentioned the name and it was easy enough to find out.

I've always liked a quote that I heard many years ago, "Speaking is a big responsibility ... words can create or crush." When bringing private business public we can ruin the good reputations that breeders have spent years trying to build. And from a legal standpoint, I'm sure no one wants to get in the situation of being accused of defamation or libel.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

There was nothing premature in this, I hate how it was made out that way. I didn't run here and post first.

Regardless, through this all a resolution was met in the interest of my baby and that's all that matters. Claudia proved herself in the end and Shannon did as well as she sent me a very nice PM. In the end the true spirit of Claudia's business shined through her willingness in the end to make everything better.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

My concern here was and always has been that this dog was debarked and the OP was not notified of that. I have not said anything about any of the other issues that have swirled around here at all. I do still feel that that point alone was an important thing for me (and others?) to know. That's all I've said and continue to believe.  Has that issue been disputed?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> There was nothing premature in this, I hate how it was made out that way. I didn't run here and post first.
> 
> Regardless, through this all a resolution was met in the interest of my baby and that's all that matters. Claudia proved herself in the end and Shannon did as well as she sent me a very nice PM. In the end the true spirit of Claudia's business shined through her willingness in the end to make everything better.[/B]


Thank you for sharing your story. Hoping the best for you and your babies. :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> My concern here was and always has been that this dog was debarked and the OP was not notified of that. I have not said anything about any of the other issues that have swirled around here at all. I do still feel that that point alone was an important thing for me (and others?) to know. That's all I've said and continue to believe. Has that issue been disputed?[/B]


Yes, that was an issue that should have been talked about. But this breeders' reputation should not be ruined with people thinking that she debarked this baby when it has come to light that the previous owner is the one who did this.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I agree totally.* When I said I like to see posts on a person's experiences I mean the total experience after the entire transaction is considered closed. 

We can only EVER hear one side of the story at a time. These posts, whether positive or negative, are almost always one sided. This one turned out two sided, and that's great. But, It is the responsiblity of a potential customer to do the research. It is their responsibility to do some critical thinking on the information they have. If there is only one or two whack-jobs who have a major problem with a breeder/shop, and everyone else gives rave reviews...obviously those are going to be discredited. 

When you research a breeder, you will get info from them, and you will get referrals from them. The breeder is going to support their position with positive info. They aren't going to send you the contact information for their people who got a puppy with a genetic problem or an unfortunate case of kennel cough. Forums like this *should* act as a counter balance to potentially disreputable breeders providing slanted or even completely false info. This is what helps expose puppymillers and other disreputable people!

All that said... If you see a post with information that can't possibly be accurate...call them on it!! If you know the other party, ask them why some nut is saying crazy things. 

Anyway, this thread's gone totally awry!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Matt! I'm so excited for you to have a new baby! She's very beautiful! 

I just wanted to say that I have been in your similar shoes I think. I've adopted a dog at a rather high fee, agreeing to it only after being told it was for all the vet costs he had had and that he was in perfect condition and ready to go. Only to find out upon arrival that he had almost all rotton teeth and a bacterial infection throughout his body threatening his health because of it. It was an additional $900 to get him healthy, after a thorough teeth cleaning and many extractions. I was not in a place to afford this...but it had to be done. And I was devastated. 

A person rehoming a dog needs to disclose EVERY little thing so that the adopter knows completely what to expect. It just isn't fair for the dog or new owner. I'm sure she is a very reputable breeder, but everyone makes mistakes. It sounds like the breeder has learned a great lesson here and is making it right which is wonderful!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Just an FYI I did contact before I posted and I did my homework before I got candie [/B]


* It was not your fault vital information was not given you. 
I would not think in a zillion years to ask if the dog was DE-barked before being sent to me. What buyer would? That was definitely the breeder's responsibilit to tell you....
but with that said....I am glad you were able to resolve the issues. I believe you will be an AWESOME Maltese Daddy :thumbsup: *


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Other than a Urinary Tract Infection my baby is at home doing well! Her pee has smelled terrible since day one but last night her bum smelled really bad. So were going to get her all better now.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Other than a Urinary Tract Infection my baby is at home doing well! Her pee has smelled terrible since day one but last night her bum smelled really bad. So were going to get her all better now.[/B]


Matt I am sorry that your baby is not feeling well. Has she been diagnosed with a UTI by a vet??


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Not yet but when I talked to her on the phone she was 99.9% sure it was a UTI.


----------

